# Dog food



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Few months ago "over my dead body" hubby bought 2 golden retriever pups promising that he and 9 year old would do all the necessary , famous last words.
So obviously the necessary didn't extend to rushing down at 4 in the morning when one was drowning in the pool,
I decided that for food I'd go the raw diet so packed about 200 individual pks of food in freezer to make it easy for hubby whilst I was away but that ran out in4 weeks so I think cleaner boabs etc and Evan hubby ate it,
So do any of you forum members feed there various pets raw, and if so is it any good.
Hubby says dogs are ok but not sure I believe him !


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We feed our pet, lettuce, in Cairo and nothing else. He only likes lettuce, but he is a tortoise.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bat said:


> Few months ago "over my dead body" hubby bought 2 golden retriever pups promising that he and 9 year old would do all the necessary , famous last words.
> So obviously the necessary didn't extend to rushing down at 4 in the morning when one was drowning in the pool,
> I decided that for food I'd go the raw diet so packed about 200 individual pks of food in freezer to make it easy for hubby whilst I was away but that ran out in4 weeks so I think cleaner boabs etc and Evan hubby ate it,
> So do any of you forum members feed there various pets raw, and if so is it any good.
> Hubby says dogs are ok but not sure I believe him !


Yes i always fed my dog frozen food and many times she ate it when it was still slightly frozen....used to go to the market and buy all of the offal and mix it with rice or pasta or left over veg...better for them than the tinned or dry food.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

bat said:


> Few months ago "over my dead body" hubby bought 2 golden retriever pups promising that he and 9 year old would do all the necessary , famous last words.
> So obviously the necessary didn't extend to rushing down at 4 in the morning when one was drowning in the pool,
> I decided that for food I'd go the raw diet so packed about 200 individual pks of food in freezer to make it easy for hubby whilst I was away but that ran out in4 weeks so I think cleaner boabs etc and Evan hubby ate it,
> So do any of you forum members feed there various pets raw, and if so is it any good.
> Hubby says dogs are ok but not sure I believe him !


I give mine anything tinned, raw even live if hes hungry enough, getting a bit older now so tending to go tinned or raw. He gets too knackered for live.

Saaf


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The thought of the men eating the dog food somehow reminded me of the food the quarantine Kennels fed my dog on her arrival in UK form Egypt. Black tripe! No I'd never heard of it either, but that's what they used so we continued with it when we took her home. IT STANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously STANK, but she loved it. No human would dream of eating it. Even a hungry man
After a while we put her on dry food and roast bones to chew. so much easier. 
When she was in Egypt she ate cooked meat, rice and veg, and we got bones from the butcher. Gave her the first one raw then roasted the rest.


----------

